# Sage smart grinder pro - reducing clumping?



## Stephen Johnson (Jul 23, 2019)

In December I bought a sage smart grinder pro and a gaggia classic pro 2019 (both brand new) and have just started using a naked portafilter.

I've noticed a lot of channeling and I think a lot of this is down to how clumpy the grounds are out of the grinder. Are there any other SGP users out there with any tips to reduce the clumping? I'm using a medium/dark roast (200 degrees Brazilian love affair) with the inner burr on the factory setting and the outer burr on 7.

In terms of puck preparation, I use a Motta leveling tool and competition tamper. I clean out the burrs and hopper after every second bag of coffee (about 25 double shots). Thanks.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

This might be better off in the sage forum I'm sure someone will help you thre


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I have the same grinder myself and grind direct into the portafilter, then tap the portafilter on the worktop before tamping.

You could also try grinding into a dosing cup, shake the grinds and then pour them into the portafilter. A bit more work, but I don't think there's anything you can do to the grinder itself to stop the clumping.


----------



## captainhaddock (Apr 19, 2020)

I have the Sage grinder too - lately I've been pausing the grind part way to shake/declump the grounds a bit, but not sure it's making that much difference!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The sage grinder will always clump due to its design, both the small conical burrs and the exit chute. 
Your only option is to grind into a cup and break it up with something like a paperclip unwound and shoved into a cork. Easy enough.

You should always be doing this anyway as because the burrs are so small and the motor speeds up and slows down the grind is inconsistent on time.

For instance yesterday I ground for 17 seconds same bean twice one was 18.2g other was 19g, that's pretty huge.

So, grind into cup, weigh and then break up.

Get a funnel for the PF, pour in and level lightly, remove funnel and use tool.

It sound's like a faff but it takes a few extra seconds and is very much worth it.


----------



## Stephen Johnson (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for the advice everyone, basically confirmed my worry that it's just a limitation of the grinder. I've found using three mini-doses and breaking the grounds up with a toothpick each time has led to a better extraction but is obviously a bit tedious.

I've also found similar inconsistencies to you Tom where a 14.6s grind will give me anywhere between 13.8 and 15.0g out. I think getting a funnel and pot might keep upgraditis away for a bit longer....


----------

